# Whats the best auto flowering seeds on the market???



## Mighty_boosh (Jul 11, 2007)

i am looking 2 grow some auto flowering plants but i need to witch ones are the best and grow the quickest or strongest


----------



## dursky (Jul 11, 2007)

soulseeds.co.uk


----------



## RobbyyT (Jul 11, 2007)

I agree.... 

RobbyyT


----------



## cali-high (Jul 11, 2007)

the one the only Lowrider


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Jul 11, 2007)

ive know theres a few out there buts whats the best


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome Mighty boosh
The lowrider #2 should suit you well.

*Lowryder #2 is a cross between the autoflowering dwarf, Lowryder, and a variety known for copious resin production, exotic taste and soaring highs (Santa Maria is an indica/sativa mix originally from Brazil). This cross produces compact, bushy very-early flowering plants with prolific budding. The aroma combines the earthy, mossy tones of Lowryder with the wonderfully spicy yet sweet aroma of the Brazilian. This cross is suitable for compact indoor or closet cultivation, as well as outdoors for a very early harvest (end of July to mid August). Yields superior to Lowryder. Flowering is complete after 9 weeks from the seed and it begins since the third. Height is 45-50 cm (17-19 inches). Production is 28-42 grams per plant. This variety is now fully stable and auto-flowering.*


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah i really want some lowryder#2 i would cross it to make a lowryder 3 lol no can lowryders grow on the widow?


----------



## cali-high (Jul 12, 2007)

yes but you need another light source after the since goes down


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Mar 23, 2008)

anynew ones out?


----------



## jack12345 (Jul 24, 2008)

new to the world superlime is very strong autoflowers and i say and re-gens witch means it dunt die easy after budin it starts all over again pluss 20-25% thc there are not alot of seeds out yet but if u email the guy he might sort u out or let u no as soon as there are more check this link out for more info Home


----------



## darinb (Jul 24, 2008)

check dutchbreed they have a handfull of af's fast shipping and ultra stealth, best ive seen from 3 different site's


----------



## dirrtyg (May 6, 2009)

dr chronic is the nuts


----------



## klmmicro (Oct 30, 2009)

After having grown LR#2, I would say that you could do worse. Keep reading good things about Diesel Ryder. Might be worth the try.


----------



## Alwayshighneverlow (Jan 20, 2010)

anyone have any success with this site and shipping to the states?



money man said:


> Try http://www.autofloweringseeds.com they've got some good information on there.
> 
> HTH


----------



## punkenstien (Jan 20, 2010)

hands down, easy rider


----------



## markymark66 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm new here. Have to say love this place....

Anyway, I have had some decent results with the following;
Lowryder 2 from Auto Flowering Seeds
AK47 x Blueberry from Seeds Joint

Currently doing the White Russian from AutoFloweringSeeds.com

Looking very good, will get some pics up....


----------



## CaliMedicated (Nov 1, 2010)

i ordered from attitude seeds, dutch passion and dont remember the other. but they threw 4 free AF seeds in my order


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 1, 2010)

midgradeindasouth said:


> Welcome Mighty boosh
> The lowrider #2 should suit you well.
> 
> *Lowryder #2 is a cross between the autoflowering dwarf, Lowryder, and a variety known for copious resin production, exotic taste and soaring highs (Santa Maria is an indica/sativa mix originally from Brazil). This cross produces compact, bushy very-early flowering plants with prolific budding. The aroma combines the earthy, mossy tones of Lowryder with the wonderfully spicy yet sweet aroma of the Brazilian. This cross is suitable for compact indoor or closet cultivation, as well as outdoors for a very early harvest (end of July to mid August). Yields superior to Lowryder. Flowering is complete after 9 weeks from the seed and it begins since the third. Height is 45-50 cm (17-19 inches). Production is 28-42 grams per plant. This variety is now fully stable and auto-flowering.*


 
here is a pic of one of my lowryder#2 it was under hps sometimes and in the window other times got about 1/2 dry in about a 3 litre homemade pot......


----------



## JonTheBaptist (Mar 7, 2011)

Just picked up some collectables. I got these two, as a first-time collector:

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/advanced-seeds-low-girl/prod_1342.html

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/flash-autoflowering-seeds-cobra-feminized/prod_1657.html

As a result, I got this for free:

FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized

FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized

FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized

UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash

FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity

FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar

FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized

UFO#1Dinafem Seeds Critical +


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 7, 2011)

Mighty_boosh said:


> anynew ones out?


 No ruderalis in this so it's cloneable and more potent than ANY other auto.


*Iranian Auto Flower*- S1
_Product Code- _*IAF (Feminized) &#9792; *
*[S1 from an Original Clone NOT from a cross]*

*Developed to eliminate the
worry of thieves in the Fall
90 DAYS- START TO
FINISH OUTDOORS!*
*Potency: 4½ out of 5
Taste: Hashy*​ 

*INDICA*
Indoor Growth
Outdoor Growth
Finished height
12" to 24"*þ*
Plant height
18" to 24"
Yield (g/m²)
SOG
250 to 350 g 
Yield
100 to 300 g 
Flowering
45 to 55 Days
Finish
June, July
August &
September
Potency Key: Strains like
AK-47 or White Widow would
have a rating of 4 out of 5Frost Resistance - 
Spring
Excellent
Frost Resistance - 
Fall
Good


----------



## iluvweed2 (Jul 30, 2011)

Lowryder 2  is defo one of the best ive tried 

also greenOmatic is very good


----------



## Kenny1234 (Aug 31, 2011)

How's everyone getting these deals I just got one free seed ha


----------



## Toobs (Aug 1, 2012)

What about Auto Seeds? Anyone get any of these before?

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/auto-seeds/cat_117.html


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Aug 1, 2012)

i've tried dinafem's, Paradise's, Short Stuff's, G13 Lab's and Barney's farms autoflowers. so far the best were between Short stuff(better selection) and Paradise.

both i give 8.5 overall(short stuff and paradise seeds), dinafem gets a 6.5/10(fruit auto, critical jack auto, haze auto, 2nd grade haze auto), g13 labs i give a 7/10(their P.E auto), Barney's farm i give a 5/10(P.E auto and cheese auto).


----------

